# SS report 10-5-13 Migthy fine fishing on The Mighty Red-Fin!



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Denise, Jillian, and Bill, came out on the Mighty Red-Fin for the first time today.
We struck out on striped bass, even though most everybody hook up briefly with one in the boat.

We moved on to white bass however and slayed them coming and going.
Bill, who is 93, was having a great time. Trolling the small crank baits were just what he needed, a good fight with niot too much work o repetitive motion.
Denise and Jillian were death on the white bass, hauling them in left and right.
We trolled to their limit of good fish and came on in when it got hot.
It's a really good day when folks as old as Bill can come out and put a spanking on them. 
Denise and Jillian seemed to enjoy being out doors and sure caught fish well.
_Jake,_ the new deck hand is getting a good introduction to white bass fishing lately, but is handling it well. 
Filleting his half of the fish quicker each day, and keeping up with fish coming in the boat.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good report. You guys loaded up on the whites. There was a lot of whites out today and we did not get any keeper stripers also.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great report, good seeing you in action. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice seeing ya out there Loy. It seemed like every time I looked up y'all had 1 or more coming in!


----------



## Cajun Quack (Sep 7, 2013)

Great report! I think you passed me this morning. (Does the Mighty Red Fin say Red Fin on back sides of boat?). We were in gray and orange pontoon boat trolling PI. 

-Dusty


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It sure does Red-Fin. Good to meet ya here, we can say hi on the water sometime.
I see you guys got that boy on white bass, excellent!

Man we sure need some water, the lake looks a little better, but it won't last long.
Time to do the rain dance.
Is that the sheriff's or the Mayor's job to line up?


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Great report and more satisfied customers.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great bunch of fish SS, good job


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

What is the name of the Marina you fish out of Shadslinger?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Cajun Quack (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks, SS! Good to meet you on here as well! Hope to see you on the water soon! 

-Dusty


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice job Loy. 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I guide out of Beautiful Beacon Bay Marina, on the south east side of the lake.

http://www.beaconbaymarinarv.com/fishingguides.html

Great launch there, there is a good break water to protect the ramp and it has a long concrete run underwater so you can launch during periods of decreased lake level. I keep my boat in a slip and really like it.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG Loy and Jake. Congrats on a great catch. I need to book a trip doon to see if Jake can keep up with the animal!!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

shadslinger said:


> I guide out of Beautiful Beacon Bay Marina, on the south east side of the lake.
> 
> http://www.beaconbaymarinarv.com/fishingguides.html
> 
> Great launch there, there is a good break water to protect the ramp and it has a long concrete run underwater so you can launch during periods of decreased lake level. I keep my boat in a slip and really like it.


Thanks SS......I'm not familiar with anything on the lake yet so I just wanted to know.


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wtg nice haul


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome report SS. Consistent, day after day!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

oh the old red fin is back in action...time for me to wet a hook.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Super report Loy.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> It sure does Red-Fin. Good to meet ya here, we can say hi on the water sometime.
> I see you guys got that boy on white bass, excellent!
> 
> Man we sure need some water, the lake looks a little better, but it won't last long.
> ...


Can you still launch at beacon bay right now thanks


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep Beacon's ramp is still good and will be with the lake even lower. It has a long concrete ramp.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Yep Beacon's ramp is still good and will be with the lake even lower. It has a long concrete ramp.


Sweet thanks


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

what lake is this


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Lake Livingston


----------

